# Revision vaginal cuff



## teresaski (Jun 3, 2010)

I need help with coding a revision of vaginal cuff. Our physicians did a Trachelectomy and had to take the patient back to the OR for vaginal bleeding. He repaired with sutures. Thanks.


----------

